# Can a plant produce all male seeds?



## rami (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

i never heard aboyt that case but remember everything can happe , even do its very little very little chance like 1 :10000      but its not    not possible


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2007)

It is impossible for a plant to produce all male seeds.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 14, 2008)

It possiable, what if a plant only made one seed and it turns out to be a male plant. Even if it made 100 seeds its not impossable that they all cound be male.The chance of the plant making 100 seeds being all male is a lot more impossable but it is possable. But if a plant made 50 seeds and all or almost all turned out to be male i would point more to stress factors turning them all male thant just chance they turn out to be all male. So the more seeds a plant makes the better chance its going to have some females. The law of averages is in favor of some females in the bunch. Just my 2 cents worth. Slim


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

Basically a NO would be a good answer in my book.

 I think its always a gamble......and i think that even once a seed has sprouted.....it can still go either male or female....
   Its just luck, and your female plant luck doesnt sound too good......


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2008)

whos slim? is that yer nik?

i actually agree with you.... odds are nill, but being theres life out there other than ours, id believe in anything. 

life is a chance that exists in an opportunity of endless probibilities- TOA


----------



## imager777 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you can get viable female flowers to be produced on an originally male plant (A.K.A. a reverse hermaphrodite) and continue to selectively do that to any male offspring; then sure.  Within the first few generation you should get some males that pass on their male chromosomes and form a YY male seed.  I can't see any reasonable way of making that happen though.  Plus, it could also turn out to be some sort of mutant plant; as all males should have both an X and Y chromosome.  If it did grow and produce pollen, it could never produce a female seed; as it would always pass along it's Y chromosome.  The best you could hope for was another male hermaphrodite.


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

No

the only posibility of that happening is as longtimegrower said that it only produces one seed.

The genetics of the plant wouldn't allow to make all male seeds as that would compromise the future race of that plant, i supose it could happen it your plant had a gentics disorder or was mutated from radiation...


----------



## the joker (Mar 27, 2008)

ever heard of FEM seeds?  you can make all male as well or all "mules"  with aid of plant acids or other genetic additives.  but why would you?


----------



## headband (Mar 28, 2008)

im going to need to make a male plant of a certain strain. So yes there are sometimes when you just need that male, to make somthing even greater


----------

